# I want to build a decent small shed for motorcycle parking



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

On thing to do if your local restrictions allow it would be to build 10' high sidewalls. - Same roof, a little more siding and 2' longer studs.

My son did this and it was amazing what it added for strorage and shelves on the walls and still keeping within the local code maximum footprint (his was 120 sf before it got complicated). His mower and sport vehicles took up a lot of floor space, but he could still load it up using shelves and hangers and keep the floor accessible.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 26, 2011)

I didnt think of building it taller. Good idea though. Did your son aquire plans for this?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

He did not get plans, just drew up the footprint and he & friends built it up from the slab with too many anchor bolts.

He was worried about how the extra height would look, but since he tucked it in behind the garage and along the house (each 10-15' away) and had the same siding and roofing, it is not noticeable.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If your bike is big (I have a 1,000 pound Goldwing) consider doors at both ends... basically a 'ride through'. It sure beats pushing the beast backward when you hit soft, spongy grass.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You also might want to consider pouring the slab on a fair slope so you can wash the bike in there and rinse the floor right out. Pour up-turned sills (about 6" high) all around the enclosed sides on the level so you can build wooden walls from there on up. The concrete sills will both keep the wood up out of the dirt outside, and keep inside water from rotting the wood out.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Of course this is always an answer if you can afford it.

http://www.cyclespinner.com/

or

http://motoparksystems.com/Home.html

Here's a cheaper one:
http://www.turnabike.com/

And one for less than $200:
http://www.pashnit.com/product/park-n-move.html


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Around here, sheds are often built on a 4" slab on grade with 6" wide block (4" or 8" high) set around the perimeter and then the sticks on top to make flush-outs and cleaning easy and and keep the wood away from the soil moisture.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 26, 2011)

Willie T said:


> You also might want to consider pouring the slab on a fair slope so you can wash the bike in there and rinse the floor right out. Pour up-turned sills (about 6" high) all around the enclosed sides on the level so you can build wooden walls from there on up. The concrete sills will both keep the wood up out of the dirt outside, and keep inside water from rotting the wood out.


Thanks I didnt think of that! Thats a good point and since its simple to pour the slab with a little stem wall I will definatelly do that. 

HAHA about the 1000 lb goldwing in the grass, Im sure thats a pain to back out! Mine is only about 430 lbs. CBR 1000... Foot on the kickstand tilt and spin around  (permitting the shed is wide enough to do this.) I will make sure of that. Double doors would be a great idea but i will want workbenches on back wall.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 26, 2011)

Willie T said:


> Of course this is always an answer if you can afford it.
> 
> http://www.cyclespinner.com/
> 
> ...


 
Now that is COOL!!! Hmmmm got me thinkin now!


----------

